# Clear Gorilla Glue - Not Good for exotic oily woods - UPDATED



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

this is good info,i have been considering it.i dont like the regular gorilla glue at all,a foamy mess.i may give this stuff a try for those types of wood.thanks for the review buddy.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

T.B. III after a wipe down of acetone will work on any oily woods.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys good info


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

After hearing from several folks that received mallets that were glued up using this glue I have to rescind my recommendation as the glue lines failed before the mallet was ever used on at least 4 different mallets.

I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND THIS PRODUCT.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for the update earl thats good to know.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you going to change your 4 star rating?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Dusty - thanks for mentioning that. I've changed my rating.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow! That's a lot of failures, Earl. Thanks for updating.


----------

